# [FXZ] Droid Bionic Stock 5.5.1_84_DBN-55



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2011)

*WARNING
**DRAGONS LURK AHEAD. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR SOFTWARE OR HARDWARE DAMAGE.*​






​*Instructions and Downloads
**CLICK HERE*​*FXZ File*5.5.1_84_DBN-55
http://bandbinnovations.com/xda/bionic/targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar.gz​


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Boom

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

woops sorry I wrote a guide based off what that site put up. I did not notice that you had started a post my bad.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

is this supposed to be a spf file?


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Its a different type of file. From what i've read this will replace the standard boot files (sbfs).

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Some people are downloading a .tar.tar which is the wrong file extension. I am uploading the correct file now but its taking for ever. I will update my OP in my post and tweet when its done.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Just rename to .tar.gz

Worked for me


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Just trying to make it as easy as I can. People are going to get this phone and root it when they have no experience go mess with something and BRICK. I want them to at least be able to fix it.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

"adroidman said:


> Just trying to make it as easy as I can. People are going to get this phone and root it when they have no experience go mess with something and BRICK. I want them to at least be able to fix it.


Check your PM


----------

